
SKMurphy, Inc. » Where Do Lean Startup Methods Help Most? - czzarr
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2013/01/03/where-do-lean-startup-methods-help-most/
======
skmurphy
Summary: Emerging markets, Industries that are being disrupted, Companies that
have fallen behind the innovation curve.

with examples from Lean Startup 2012 Conference ( <http://www.leanstartup.co>
) presentations.

